# mold on OUTSIDE of filled canning jars



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I stored about ten dozen jars of home canned food in the basement since the end of last summer. Some jars (but not all) have mold on the outside of the jar. It isn't anything that doesn't rinse off with some warm water and a paper towel. Of the jars that I have opened (after washing the outside), the food smells perfect and has no signs of spoilage. Jars of the same product kept in the upstairs pantry have no signs of mold. The jars are all sealed perfectly. 
I am thinking that maybe I forgot to wipe the outside of those jars after canning and the moisture of the basement caused the mold.
The mold seems to be specific to pizza sauce and some peaches but has not formed on pickles, beef broth or applesauce.

So here is the big question. Would you eat the food in these jars?

I apologize that the picture is upside down. my computer seems confused and no mater how many times i rotate it...its still upside down!:bash::bash:


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

It almost looks like the mold is growing from where the ring was most in contact with the jar. Contaminated rings?

Personally I don't think the mold has anything to do with the food inside, but I don't know if I would eat it. How many jars?


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Mold won't grow on bare glass or metal. If it's growing on your jars, it means there's something there to feed it. 

Most likely, there was food that leaked into the water when these were canned, and it didn't get washed off. Give the jars all a gentle scrubbing with soapy water, let them dry, and then box them up again.

As long as the seals are still good, they'll be fine.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When the jars were cool and you removed the rings, did you wipe the jar threads and lids real good with a clean wash cloth?


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd guess something was left on or leaked on the jars. As said previously, if the seals are good, I'd clean the jars thoroughly before I unsealed and ate them so there's no contamination of the contents.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks all. it is 2-3 dozen jars, mostly pizza sauce.

I have never been good about wiping my jars so I do believe that is what caused it.
NOTE TO SELF...THE BASEMENT IS MOIST!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't "wipe" my jars with a damp cloth. I run a sink of hot water and dish detergent and wash them the same way that I wash my dishes. I use a new toothbrush (new, when initially used) to clean around the threads and around the area where the lid sits on the jar. In nearly 40 years, I've never had an issue with mold. If you've got mold, your jars aren't clean.


----------



## arrocks (Oct 26, 2011)

suitcase_sally said:


> I don't "wipe" my jars with a damp cloth. I run a sink of hot water and dish detergent and wash them the same way that I wash my dishes. I use a new toothbrush (new, when initially used) to clean around the threads and around the area where the lid sits on the jar. In nearly 40 years, I've never had an issue with mold. If you've got mold, your jars aren't clean.


Exactly. I don't use a toothbrush, just a dish scrubbing brush.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Werforpsu said:


> thanks all. it is 2-3 dozen jars, mostly pizza sauce.
> 
> I have never been good about wiping my jars so I do believe that is what caused it.
> NOTE TO SELF...THE BASEMENT IS MOIST!


If you plan to store squash in this area. Make sure the skin is cured and even take a weak soloution of bleach water and wipe the outside of each squash. Keep them off the floor and do not let them touch.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

I just wipe the mold off before opening.


----------

